# Hillberry Music Festival the 10 th of October!!! Arkansas!



## Pcdhitch (Sep 28, 2019)

Best bluegrass fest of the Year!!! Hope to see ya there!! If some people are close by and want to go, I will help with sneaking you in! This is the First fest I've ever paid for!!! So wouldn't mind helping. Will be there Thursday night but won't get in till Friday morning. Friends will be going in Thursday night to secure a camp. So check out the lineup, it will Blow your Mind!!! (If you like bluegrass) Out is a Dead Head Productions. So three should be a far amount of bands covering the Dead? See ya there!!!


----------

